# Occupation



## Zombie-F

I know one could just rummage through everyone's profiles for this, but I though a thread for it would be pretty neat too. What does everyone here do for work?

I'm an RF/Microwave technician by trade. Odds are, you've seen my work in satellite dishes outside of your local affiliate TV stations or at your local cable company. It's probably a good bet if you have poor cable reception it may be partially my fault. 

What are your professions?


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> It's probably a good bet if you have poor cable reception it may be partially my fault.
> 
> What are your professions?


So _you're_ the reason I switched to DirecTv!

I'm in the Navy. My job is to work at Reserve Centers mobilizing all those reservists and send them over to that stupid war! (I can talk about it - I _work_ for the government!)


----------



## colinsuds

Well I have the hardest job in the world...are you ready for this...Official Teenager! lol yah well no job yet except for student. But am hoping to get a job at the local Haunted attraction Saunders farm.


----------



## Zombie-F

dougspaulding said:


> So _you're_ the reason I switched to DirecTv!


Yeah, I'm the reason I switched to DirecTV too.


----------



## Mollins

Im a full time student at the moment, But im looking to getting a job when i turn 16 so as i have to get paid minimum wage


----------



## Rocky

I work as an accounts payable clerk. And where I work, I verify Funeral Home and cemetery invoices all day long! How lucky, huh?


----------



## Blackwidow

I'm the secretary/accountant/interior painter for my husband's construction company. The best benefit from this job is that I get to keep all the leftover building materials for my props


----------



## RAXL

Well, after working with Zombie, BUILDING the RF antenna's for cable systems, I'm now a cable installer.
No Jim carrey jokes please. :voorhees:


----------



## ScareFX

I work for a local government.

So if you hear "Hi. I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.", run. Run fast. Run away. Far away.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I do free lance writing and editorial work .. funny, I find mistakes in my own writing all the time  I am also a book trader on the side


----------



## Pete

I'm a warehouse grunt. But I just had my first welding class last night, and before long I'll be a welding grunt.


----------



## Blackwidow

Good luck with your welding classes...I took a class years ago and loved it!


----------



## lipstikgrl

i work for a company that puts together golf vacations. i am kind of like a travel agent.


----------



## hollyberry

LOL.. I use to work for the local government in my home town ..I agree .. RUN!!!! hee hee 

Now I'm an artist, Mom and friend to all! 

Previously ... Mortgage Lending, Land Surveying and Local Government - Technical Information Specialist ...lol.. how funny is that title coming from a government office... lol


----------



## death2u

I work for family health care facilities through my lovely county. I work with patient registration(insurance to make sure we get paid), making appointments, I work in medical records, and I also scan the paperwork into our system. 

I'm just a bitch really.

Also I am a full time student at the college where I hope to eventually graduate from.


----------



## Sinister

Kat? Is that really you? Will the surprises ever cease around here? It's good to see you again. Hope stick around more the board is always enchanced by your presence.


----------



## death2u

Yay! 

I missed you guys!!


----------



## Zombie-F

I dragged her out of hiding kicking and screaming. She is "ours" again. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## claymud

I'm a student/writter/storyteller


----------



## The Collector

I'm a newspaper reporter/freelance writer/editor/musician

So basically, I get paid next to nothing to do a lot of work


----------



## Rhiannon

I am a Registerd Nurse... used to do critical care, ER type of stuff...Now I am a jail nurse... I've seen alittle bit of everything... from jock itch to a slashed throat...(that one was pretty dramatic)...I enjoy the occasional trauma and the unexpected things that come up...


----------



## Tom K

I am a manager of two repair businesses within a major communications/electronics company...


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm a receptionist for the University of Florida. I work for Finance and Accounting in the Purchasing and Disbursement Services building. I answer phones all day long. I have to be nice to people all day long, too. I mean sugary nice. That kinda nice that people either want to punch you in the face for or eat it up because you are just so damn nice. My husband pays the price for my having to be nice all day to retards! LOL

But, I get paid good money, have awesome health insurance and I absolutely adore the people that I work with in Purchasing. I really don't deal with the disbursement people. Just transfer a few calls over there everyday. 

So, that's what I do. Although I am up for a promotion, so we'll see how things go!


----------



## mikeq91

Well I'm a student, but in the summer I am a Petroleum Distibutor (gas pumper) and a bread man. Keeps me busy and gives me some cash to pay for all those necesary things 14 year old kids need.

"When I grow up", I'd like to go to college, and eventually play in a band and own a haunted attraction, which would also have an extensive christmas display in december.

What did you want to be when you were a kid? Or what do you want to be now for the younger generation on Unpleasant Street?


----------



## Blackwidow

When I was a kid I wanted more than anything to be an archeologist...digging up bones and artifacts from ancient civilizations would've been a dream come true. 
I'm determined to make it to Egypt someday!


----------



## claymud

Still hopping to be a writter... or actor... or both... Yippiy!!


----------



## Haasmama

As a kid, I wanted to be one of the few female fighter pilots for the Air Force. Then I grew up. Top Gun was my favorite movie for a while.

Now, I am a Shipping and Receiving Manager for a Worldwide Construction. Pay is decent and supports my duning habit and Halloween.


----------



## mikeq91

Haasmama said:


> As a kid, I wanted to be one of the few female fighter pilots for the Air Force. Then I grew up. Top Gun was my favorite movie for a while.


I went through a phase of that when I was younger. My brother and I watched Top Gun over and over and tryed to think of ways that we could buy an F-14 fighter jet... kids!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Store Detective


----------



## Mollins

well, at the moment im still in school ,and so far have no job, but when i turn 16 i will get one, cos im guarenteed(sp) minimum wage, but for a job when im older, i want to be a photographer, or maybe even own a pro haunt


----------



## trishaanne

I have the best job of all. I am a stay at home wife. I have a great husband who doesn't mind that I work on props all day and leave skulls and body parts all over the house. I'm also a freelance party and event planner and have a small business on the side making customized vases. I LOVE MY LIFE!


----------



## lipstikgrl

i did the stay at home thing for about 3 months and it drove me crazy!! i thought i would love it but it as not for me! i am going to tampa for the night for my work tomorrow. we go and check out hotels and golf courses. we will see how it goes.


----------



## Black Cat

Well, I'm a stay at home Mom during the summers. During the school year I get the same days off as my children do. I'm the manager of a brand new middle school cafeteria and kitchen.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm just curious what y'all do for a living..I am a lab technician for a hospital in Monterey Ca.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm just curious what y'all do for a living..I am a lab technician for a hospital in Monterey Ca.


----------



## DeathTouch

Electronics Technican. I used to work at Motorola(RF Tech) in the Eng Dept fixing Cell phones. After Motorola's big layoff, that sent me to a Part of Honeywell called System Sensor. Which makes all the Fire Alarms. Now again I work in the research and Dev dept.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm supervise the bindery department for a printing company. I cut, fold,collate, pad, perforate, score, plastikoil, GBC bind paper to make business cards, flyers, postcards, invitations-RSVP's, posters, stationary, brochures, booklets,notepads ect. for 10 to 12 hours a day. We do alot of stuff for the University of Notre Dame, MDA, doctors offices and hospitals.


----------



## kevin242

I am a web/graphic designer. I have been running my own business for the last 6 years. Having my own haunt site really helps me work on the many different disciplines required for my job.


----------



## death2u

I think there is already a thread about this....

Anywho...I work for the county...in healthcare. I register patients(dealing with their insurance and information), medical records, and chartmaxx(the program that puts all paperwork into our system so we can access charts online).

That and I'm a fulltime student. 

I also sell my knitting when I can find people willing to pay for such things as scarves and beanies and such.


----------



## coffin_creature

I am a full time paramedic for a rural ambulance service and a volunteer firefighter


----------



## Zombie-F

death2u said:


> I think there is already a thread about this....
> 
> Anywho...I work for the county...in healthcare. I register patients(dealing with their insurance and information), medical records, and chartmaxx(the program that puts all paperwork into our system so we can access charts online).
> 
> That and I'm a fulltime student.
> 
> I also sell my knitting when I can find people willing to pay for such things as scarves and beanies and such.


There is, and this was a double-post, so I merged the three of them into one thread. :zombie:


----------



## Adcurium

*Live to work, work to live?*

I'm a rock n roll crime fighting lawyer!

Proud of the slogan: "Trial Lawyers. We don't make the products you buy. We make the products you buy more expensive."

Yes, I've already heard most of the lawyer jokes...


----------



## krough

Im a Systems Engineer for a Microsoft owned consulting company. I have been involved in building internet related systems for the past 13 years in some form or another. I currently run a QA department that tests large systems infrastructure. I also own and operate a web hosting company in my spare time.

Krough


----------



## maxcarnage

I'm currently a machine operator, in a plastics manufacturing company....but hopefully, that will all change in a couple of years, as I'm also studying for my degree in computer information systems


----------



## SpectreTTM

Hey Max

Just make sure you keep in touch with your friends at the plastics place. 
I'm sure you can make lots or props from their inventory. (i.e seconds) 

Oh for this thread, I'm a software programmer for a financial company.


----------



## DeathTouch

It is too bad that the server can't tell you before you post a subject, that there already is a thread similar. Then you could just click on that thread and add on to it.


----------



## Zombie-F

Just do a search before you post a topic. Either way, I'll just merge it with the existing topic.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man..I feel like COMPLETE idiot! Sorry for the hassles, Zombie, and to everyone who saw my first post and shook thier head and thought: "God, I was hoping humans were evolving _forwards!"_


----------



## Anachronism

I sell sports cards and comicbooks to people with disposible incomes

~~Bill~~


----------



## Beth

I work for my parents computer store. We build, sell & repair most systems. Boooorrrriiinnngggg!!!

(I'd rather be haunting!!!)


----------



## Peanut5150

I sell Truck tiress and truck tire accessories for the big rigs. LOL


----------



## dougspaulding

That reminds me of Hank Hill's occupation: propane and propane accessories.


----------

